# indian thingamajig



## athometoo (Oct 20, 2009)

found this on a deer lease years ago . really deep white sand  . not sure if its a scraper or what . also found the two arrowheads on the left in the same field .  thanks    sam


----------



## athometoo (Oct 20, 2009)

coupla more different sides . this is the top


----------



## athometoo (Oct 20, 2009)

bottom


----------



## athometoo (Oct 20, 2009)

and the edge


----------



## athometoo (Oct 20, 2009)

last pic , the two arrowheads on the left were found with it .     thanks for any opinions ,     sam ,  i gave one of the four away the other day to one of our members .


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 20, 2009)

They are Beautiful ..the one on the bottoms amazing...If you ever plan on getting rid of that one like you did the other let me know ..ill make you a good trade.Be it glass or a good old item. i wanna put one on hemp and wear it ..What Natives would have used those?  they are insane congrats


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not sure, but it could be a grinding stone.  Similar to the mortar and pestal, but used on a flat surface.  Dont think it's a knapping stone as it's the wrong type of stone and the edges are too rounded.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 21, 2009)

The one on the bottom looks like Macungie jasper!

 Don't know if you ever read this, but it's an 1893 article on the Jasper mines.
http://books.google.com/books?id=hCsDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA662&lpg=PA662&dq=macungie+jasper+mines&source=bl&ots=bnCUJ4BSJ5&sig=Hsnhx7H0Z35ZcX7JQYVEGw4bsoM&hl=en&ei=HUDfSuj1Io7h8Qb02L1o&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CAsQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=macungie%20jasper%20mines&f=false


----------



## Staunton Dan (Oct 21, 2009)

Gorgeous points. It would have been difficult for me to give any of those away. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## athometoo (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.texasindians.com/waco.htm
 the top three were all found in cottonwood texas which is now a ghost town . it once had 7 saloons  . also had a large indian campground on some of my familys land . my great uncle had collected hundreds of different size points from the sandy fields he plowed for winter wheat . when the wind was up points would show themselves on the furrows . he had a 5 gallon bucket of pestles .  the one in question about being jasper was found in possum kindom texas by my wife after i convinced her to climb a small ( 250 ft cliff face) with me  . we went off to the side to make it easier . shes scared of heights . i always thought it was just dark flint rock .      thanks  sam


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 21, 2009)

Antiquenut, in Texas we don't have much public land for hunting so ranchers rent their land to hunters for deer hunting privileges.  Some of them found out they can make more money from deer hunting than from raising cattle so they put up 8' high fences and raise trophy deer and charge hunters a fee depending on the size of the antlers on the deer they kill.  Any place where the owners charge hunters for the right to hunt is called a "Deer Lease" here.  The typical fee is about $1000. - $1500. per year but can be much higher for a trophy lease that has real big bucks.  Up to $10,000.  talk about big bucks!


----------



## athometoo (Oct 21, 2009)

oops sorry bout that . yes i went from leasing 400 acres at $1500 to 60 acres at $400 . but its 20 minutes from my dads house so when i go i get to visit with him . the economy is too bad to get much more . jay i dont know how ya do it  , i have been to 25 or 30 antique stores in dfw and have yet to see a good bottle under 250 . lotsa vintage 1950 bottles for big bucks though . way too score .     sam


----------



## BRIAN S. (Oct 21, 2009)

We have a Deer lease here in TN. . Public land is scarce , alot of the big farms that were hunted are subdivided now , and the big farms that are left are either leased or have no hunting. The days of asking the farmers if you can hunt deer on their land is over . 
 They are scared of someone being hurt on their land while hunting and being sued. 
 We lease paperwood land and a couple of adjoining privately owned tracks ....... all together we have 2000 acres leased. We have leased it for about 10 years now. If we didn't lease this land ...... we probably wouldn't have a place to hunt .


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 21, 2009)

Intense..Deer Chili Tastes Good..Thats all i have to say = )


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Sam,

 I'd call the grinding stone a "Mano." It is a pretty well worn one, but still fits the hand beautifully. The slab stone on which the grinding was done is called a "Metate."


----------



## Dugout (Oct 22, 2009)

If it is 2 sided I'd call it an adze. But it looks like it might be 3.


----------



## rockbot (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice items Sam! interesting story about your uncle.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------

